# Blood pressure (or lack thereof)



## mattm59 (May 28, 2011)

I chased Mlegg around 6 miles of Nass today, and he showed me the difference between being experienced and being fairly new at this. I've never ridden with anybody but my son and one other guy who was also new last year. I started "bonking " pretty seriously, feeling faint,and had a theory on what the problem was. I am being treated for high blood pressure, and have found (and told Mark about) one of the things I love about MTB is it drops my BP after the ride, maybe even during. Well, I checked my BP when I got home and it was 101/56, way lower than the 138/88 or so I generally have with meds.. I'm wondering if anyone knows what causes this? I'm going back tomorrow with my son, mellower pace, but thinking maybe Gatorade beforehand may help, or some electrolyte type of drink. Really loved the pace, in a macabre sort of way, and my thanks to Mark for showing me the trails and how a real mountain biker rides them.


----------



## WoodCore (May 28, 2011)

Was wondering why we didn't see you in the parking lot when we returned after our ride. Bonking is pretty scary stuff especially the first time it happens in the middle of the woods. Either way good that you made it out ok and are raring to get right back at it tomorrow. BTW how did you enjoy what Mark showed you? Some pretty nice stuff back there for sure.  :wink:


----------



## mattm59 (May 28, 2011)

Wellll, I was going to work on my sailboat in Portland tomorrow, then go get lost in Cockaponsett, but what Mark showed me today I would consider incredible. Kingdom Trails worthy; and I'm dying (oops, poor choice of words:smash to go back with my son tomorrow. We're going to go fairly early, hoping by 9ish, and probably revert to our "point and shoot" method of riding, with more breaks so I can enjoy those features even more.
My sincere thanks to both Mark for todays tour and whoever created those trails.:beer:
BP back to 124/67...thinking I'll take my pill AFTER the ride tomorrow.:razz:


----------



## mattm59 (May 29, 2011)

good ride today. Did, I think it's called "half pipe" 3 times, 'cuz I crashed the first run, Aaron hit the same stump the second run, then we got it the third time. Aaron absolutely loved it. More breaks, more hydration beforehand, no med.. Saw the right colors the whole ride, as well as 2 deer.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2011)

Glad you're working the kinks out!


----------



## MLegg (May 30, 2011)

Matt -

Thanks so much for all the compliments. It was a fun ride for sure!

Re: your BP - there are a number of possible causes for the drops you are experiencing and only your cardiologist can find the answer to your specific case. A cardiac and/or exercise stress test might be in order....I had one last summer myself. 

Hope to meet your son sometime. See you out there again soon.


----------



## mattm59 (May 31, 2011)

well, dosage cut in half per my cardiologist. Personally, I think chasing Mark around blew all the dirt outta' my arteries


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 1, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> well, dosage cut in half per my cardiologist. Personally, I think chasing Mark around blew all the dirt outta' my arteries



Excellent!  who knows maybe if you keep riding you won't need the medication at all. I know several guys who were able to drop their BP meds after taking up cycling.


----------



## Nick (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had high blood pressure... sucks, I think it runs in my family. My mom had it. I've always been a really active guy but I'm on bp medication that I started about six months ago, I was consistently 150 / 110. Even right at the time I was running the Boston Marathon in 2009. Ugh!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've had high blood pressure... sucks, I think it runs in my family. My mom had it. I've always been a really active guy but I'm on bp medication that I started about six months ago, I was consistently 150 / 110. Even right at the time I was running the Boston Marathon in 2009. Ugh!



Wow, that bottom number is real high. I was low 90's and the doctor told me to loose 10lbs and exercise more and it should get in line. I'm only 5 lbs lighter now but it is right around 80 now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah  the worst reading I ever had was 160/120.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been on BP meds for almost two years running. It took awhile to get the dosage right but everything is where it needs to be at present. The exercise and fitness from cycling definitely helped in bringing it down but I still need the meds to get it where it needs to be and keep it there.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 1, 2011)

?? How does the medication effect your exercising.


----------



## hammer (Jun 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, that bottom number is real high. I was low 90's and the doctor told me to loose 10lbs and exercise more and it should get in line. I'm only 5 lbs lighter now but it is right around 80 now.


Mine's around 130ish/85ish...got the same advice which if followed should also help my cholesterol ratios (total is fine but the HDL number is a bit low).


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine is genetic as well. My dad is athletic, still playing tennis at 78, on meds for close to 40 years. I was diagnosed with an overactive adrenal gland when I was about 21; b/p 210/140 (serious) and I had gone from 12 years of competitive swimming and tennis to weight training and running, as well as a crappy diet and alcohol . Living in Cali., Doc told me to "go home and make peace with your family."
Nick, any idea what's causing your BP? Is it better now on treatment, and what are you taking? Those years of denial of mine, after initial med. was found to cause liver damage, led to a slightly enlarged heart, which I thought was a good thing:dunce:.From what I understand, the systolic (second number) is more critical than the first. Fortunately, maintaining an active lifestyle through my years of denial has helped keep my cardiologist happy.

TJF, difference for me now on meds is it seems my BP drops doing strenuous exercise, whereas before i remember it felt like it was rising. My head used to feel pressure, and now I just get loose feeling.


----------

